# Fort Walton Beach/Shalimar



## Hkort (Apr 6, 2017)

I've lived here my whole life and have consistently tried fishing. I fish family and friends docks, I fish public spots and even spots that have been tipped to me as good fishing spots. I usually use a popping cork or soft plastic and 95% of the time I have no luck. I was wondering if there were any known public fishing spots for beginners. Thank you for considering


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What are you trying to catch and what kind of boat do you have? Structure, live bait and moving water all increase your odds but it's takes time and experience to dial in. I'd hire a local guide that knows his stuff, you can learn in a day what would take a year to learn yourself if the guide is good.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hkort said:


> I've lived here my whole life and have consistently tried fishing. I fish family and friends docks, I fish public spots and even spots that have been tipped to me as good fishing spots. I usually use a popping cork or soft plastic and 95% of the time I have no luck. I was wondering if there were any known public fishing spots for beginners. Thank you for considering


Try live bait under the cork, or throw different lures. If the fish are there then they are catchable.


----------



## Hkort (Apr 6, 2017)

bigrick said:


> What are you trying to catch and what kind of boat do you have? Structure, live bait and moving water all increase your odds but it's takes time and experience to dial in. I'd hire a local guide that knows his stuff, you can learn in a day what would take a year to learn yourself if the guide is good.


I have a 25 ft center console bay boat that I fish from time to time. But I mainly try from shore. Thanks for all the tips! I mainly want to target trout


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

if you are fishing from shore, black point, Elliot point and white point all are good accessible areas with drop off and grass flat. Like stated about shrimp and pinfish under popping corks work well. Be as quite as possible when you are in the water, trout spook easily. Usually when the tide is coming in is the best time to fish and a little winds/waves help keep the fish from spooking.


----------



## Hkort (Apr 6, 2017)

bigrick said:


> if you are fishing from shore, black point, Elliot point and white point all are good accessible areas with drop off and grass flat. Like stated about shrimp and pinfish under popping corks work well. Be as quite as possible when you are in the water, trout spook easily. Usually when the tide is coming in is the best time to fish and a little winds/waves help keep the fish from spooking.


Incoming tide would be high tide or low tide? And thank you for the spots I'll try them out!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

after low tide and before high tide as the bay fill up with water the fish usually come on the grass flats to feed.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Three suggestions : 1. grass flats -- 2. light line/ 10-12 lb. fluorocarbon between popping cork and jighead or hook -- 3. get a guide to show you the ropes .
Capt. Wes Rozier specializes in light tackle fishing in the sound and bays. Get a friend to split the expenses , you will learn a lot !


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

bigrick said:


> if you are fishing from shore, black point, Elliot point and white point all are good accessible areas with drop off and grass flat. Like stated about shrimp and pinfish under popping corks work well. Be as quite as possible when you are in the water, trout spook easily. Usually when the tide is coming in is the best time to fish and a little winds/waves help keep the fish from spooking.


where do u access black point may i ask?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Meigs beach is not far from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

